# Possibly Pregnant and Buserelin



## Watford6969 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi

I wonder if you could answer a question for me. I am due to start taking Buserelin next week but I have had cramping in the morning and at night for the past three days but no blood. I am on day 16 but I don't have regular periods, my last three were 27,27 & 33 day cycles so I don't think it is a period. But I am due to start taking the Buserelin on day 23 of my cycle and I am worried that if I take a test then, it will not give me a true result as it won't be close enough to my next period, and by taking the Buserelin on the off chance that I might actually be pregnant I would harm the baby. 
Do you have any advice please, as my mind is all over the place! Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Speak to your doctor. If you have shortest cycle of 27 days then the earliest you ovulate on day 13. The embryo does not implant until 7 days post ovulation so for it to be implantation pains you would have to be at around day 20.

Unless your cycles are really irregular (in which case do a pregnancy test) or you think you may have ovulated on day 9 which is very unusual as the follicles need time to develop and for you to get an LH surge.

There have been cases of people getting pregnant on buserelin and no problems, although it does suggest excluding pregnancy before starting. 

If you are really worried then you should delay by a month, test when period due and if not pregnant abstain or use condoms so you can't risk the same thing happening again.

It could just be that you had mittleschmerz or middle pain - of ovulation - also the hormones dip a little at ovulation and some people get midcycle bleeding. You might just have heightened awareness at the moment as IVF does that to you - analysing every twinge.


----------



## Watford6969 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hi Mistletoe

Thank you for getting back to me. My cycles are really irregular from 27 days to 36 days but my average is 32. I think I ovulated on day 14 which would mean that I was no where near the 7 days past ovulation.
I did a pregnancy test this morning and it was negative, just to give me a bit of peace of mind really. 
I am sure you are right and I am just overly aware of movement in my womb area. It was there again last night and this morning but a lot less than it was yesterday and Tuesday.

I now understand that we should not be having unprotected sex, but no one at the clinic said this to us! I will start the Buserelin on Wednesday as planned as we have been waiting nearly 18 months to start treatment. Thank you very much for taking the time to answer my question, you have helped put my mind at ease.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## Watford6969 (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks 
Positive thinking


----------

